# North Myrtle Beach



## Striper J (Nov 5, 2003)

I am staying at Myrtle Beach for New Years and I was wondering if there were any good spots to fish in late December/Early January and what tackle to use. I will be staying at a beach house at 1312 South Ocean Blvd, North Myrtle Beach, SC 29582. If you know any good spots near by please reply with all the helpful information you have.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Striper J,
I have fished N. Myrtle many times and that time of year is quite slow. However, you never know. You can try the Apache Pier or Garden City Pier, both of which are south of where you are staying. You may also try Cherry Grove Pier in Cherry Grove, SC. Which is North of you. They aren't too friendly there though. You may also fish the surf, the water will be cold so be prepared. Look at it this way, there is nothing finer than fishing, no matter what the circumstance! Good luck!
Fish On,

Litz


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Cherry Grove doesn't usually have a good haul this late in the season, but I have to disagree with Litz's remarks about their hospitality. The pier staff and most of the anglers at Cherry Grove are friendly and helpful. As with everywhere, there are a few exceptions, such as one man IU encountered on my last trip who snuck beer onto the pier and was quite drunk. He made a fool of himself trying to bottom fish inbetween the king rigs after being told not to and was escorted off the pier. As far as fishing spots in Dec-Jan, try Murrells Inlet or Florida.


----------

